# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Νέα Σμύρνη [yes/no]

## geolos

Καλησπερίζω...

υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για σύναξη και καφεδάκι/μπύρα των φίλων του AWMN στην Νέα Σμύρνη ?
Αν ναι, δηλώστε ενδιαφέρον και κλείνουμε ένα καφέ για να βρεθούμε κάποια Κυριακή.

ΜΦΧ,
Χρήστος

----------


## mikemtb

Yes 

via Tapatalk

----------


## tsatasos

Μέσα κ εγώ

----------


## geolos

μιας και αρχίζει να φαίνεται κάποιο ενδιαφέρον  ::   ::   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  …

ας πούμε για *3 Δεκ. ημέρα Κυριακή & ώρα 17:00* στην Ν. Σμύρνη (κοντά στην πλατεία). Έχοντας μια ημερομηνία πιστεύω θα βολέψει τον καθένα να κανονίσει το πρόγραμμα του.
Το μέρος θα επικοινωνηθεί 2-3 ημέρες νωρίτερα βάση των αριθμών των ατόμων που θα συγκεντρωθούν για να κλείσουμε το κατάλληλο μαγαζί. 

καλή σας ημέρα!

----------


## Juan

μέσα και εγώ

----------


## berdux

i'm in

----------


## Convict

> μιας και αρχίζει να φαίνεται κάποιο ενδιαφέρον    …
> 
> ας πούμε για *7 Δεκ. ημέρα Κυριακή & ώρα 17:00* στην Ν. Σμύρνη (κοντά στην πλατεία). Έχοντας μια ημερομηνία πιστεύω θα βολέψει τον καθένα να κανονίσει το πρόγραμμα του.
> Το μέρος θα επικοινωνηθεί 2-3 ημέρες νωρίτερα βάση των αριθμών των ατόμων που θα συγκεντρωθούν για να κλείσουμε το κατάλληλο μαγαζί. 
> 
> καλή σας ημέρα!


Τσέκαρε πάλι λίγο τις ημερομηνίες....

Ενδέχεται να μπορέσω να παρεβρεθώ και εγώ.

----------


## geioa

Μέσα και εγώ

----------


## geolos

> Τσέκαρε πάλι λίγο τις ημερομηνίες....


shit! η λογική ήτανε την δεύτερη Κυριακή που μας έρχεται.

Αρά *3 Δεκ.* ημέρα Κυριακή & ώρα 17:00 - μπράβο βρε convict!

----------


## geolos

Βάση διαθεσιμότητας επιλέχτηκε το παρακάτω μαγαζί για την μάζωξη…  :: 
Έχει ‘ζεστό’ και φιλικό περιβάλλον – λίγο νταμπα ντούπα άρα καλό για συζήτηση… και είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά στην πλατεία της Νέας Σμύρνης & στη γραμμή του Τράμ.


*Απλίκα* (Μεγ. Αλεξάνδρου & Κων/νου Παλαιολόγου) – κοντά στο La Pasteria
*Κυριακή (3/12) - 17:00
*
Ακριβή διεύθυνση: https://goo.gl/maps/bkRESVPEFKy


aplika.jpg

καλή αντάμωση  ::

----------


## geolos

Νομίζω ότι περάσαμε όμορφα  :: 

IMG_4552.JPGIMG_4551.JPGIMG_4557.JPG

----------


## pantak

Σε καλό κλίμα και πολλές προτάσεις πραγματοποιήθηκε η συνάντηση αν και δεν είχαν ενημερωθεί πολλοί .
 Ας ενωθούμε όλοι μαζί πάλι να Ξαναζωντανέψουμε το AWMN όλοι είμαστε απαραίτητοι και κανείς δεν μας περισσεύει . 
Ας αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τα προσωπικά μας και ας εργαστούμε όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι να ξαναδούμε τις καλές μέρες !!!!!!!!

----------


## gas

> Σε καλό κλίμα και πολλές προτάσεις πραγματοποιήθηκε η συνάντηση αν και δεν είχαν ενημερωθεί πολλοί .
>  Ας ενωθούμε όλοι μαζί πάλι να Ξαναζωντανέψουμε το AWMN όλοι είμαστε απαραίτητοι και κανείς δεν μας περισσεύει . 
> Ας αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τα προσωπικά μας και ας εργαστούμε όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι να ξαναδούμε τις καλές μέρες !!!!!!!!


+++

----------


## senius

> Σε καλό κλίμα και πολλές προτάσεις πραγματοποιήθηκε η συνάντηση αν και δεν είχαν ενημερωθεί πολλοί .
> _ Ας ενωθούμε όλοι μαζί πάλι να Ξαναζωντανέψουμε το AWMN όλοι είμαστε απαραίτητοι και κανείς δεν μας περισσεύει . 
> Ας αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τα προσωπικά μας και ας εργαστούμε όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι να ξαναδούμε τις καλές μέρες !!!!!!!!_


Καλησπέρα απο το AWMN.

Κατ αρχάς χάρηκα για την συνάντηση που διοργάνωσε ο Χρήστος, και προπάντων μου άρεσε που βρέθηκε κόσμος σε ζεστό περιβάλλον και ζωντάνεψαν το θέμα της επικοινωνίας AWMN.

Έμαθα σήμερα Τρίτη 5-12-2017 οτι για την συγκεκριμένη συνάντηση, *είχαν λάβει δεκάδες χρήστες e-mail , και στα προσωπικά τους e-mail* , και σωστά έγινε και με αυτόν τον τρόπο!! 

*Εγώ σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν έλαβα ειδοποίηση από πουθενά και από οποιονδηποτε. 
*Σάββατο μεσημέρι με ενημέρωσε ο pantak και ο gas. Αλλά ήταν για μένα αργά στο να παραβρεθώ, λόγο υποχρεώσεων. Θα μπορούσαν να υπήρχε δεκάδες κόσμος ακόμα........

Δεν μπαίνω κάθε μέρα στο φορουμ ώστε να διαβάσω το τι γίνεται.. 
Τες πα
Ναστε καλα, 

Τα πράγματα από ότι με ενημέρωσαν , πήγαν καλά.
Εδώ είμαστε να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί όταν μπορέσουμε. !!

Καλή συνέχεια!!
senius

----------

